# Hiro's Whiteboard Drawing Of the Day



## Joe_Bassett

I was inspired to start a drawing series in which I draw WF members on my whiteboard. I'll post one drawing a day. 

And the first vic... erm...member is.....

BOOFY!!!




Sorry for my terrible drawing skills. I'll pick my next vic...erm...member soon


----------



## Boofy

Awwwwwwwwwwwwww! I love her <3 Thank you Hiro! It's such a cool idea too :3


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

Very nice!  Looking forward to more!


----------



## Foxee

I think it's cute! Keep 'em coming.


----------



## 20oz

That's pretty adorable.


----------



## TheWonderingNovice

I must agree - it's pretty cute. Can't wait to see more
Is today draw a Boofy day?


----------



## Joe_Bassett

Today's vict...erm...'scuse me...Member is....

ATLEANWORDSMITH!!!



I sprained my wrist yesterday after falling off a skateboard so I couldn't draw on a whiteboard so I drew in pencil instead. I really like how sassy he looks in this picture.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

I'm wearing my wife's knickers.


----------



## Schrody

A caricature of me would be pretty boring -.-'


----------



## Deleted member 56686

Nah, she'd look like this


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

I had a cat that looked like that once.

Excellent job, Hiro, you've captured my sassy face expertly!  I hope I can be that thin one day, though years of trying have led me to believe I never will be.  Excellent use of the monogram, too!  Bloody good show, old chap.


----------



## Joe_Bassett

Our next victim is.....

CROWLEY K. Jarvis!!!



My wrist is still sprained but in a few days I'll go back to the white board.  Crowley, you look like The Doctor except more refined in this picture.
...I could give you a fez and a mop...he he...


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

I still can't drink in this country. ...So who gave me that beverage?  I must've made some good friends in cartoon world, who buy me drinks! Haha. 

People have told me I look like matt smith. I only own the long-scarf of the Fourth Doctor however. Haven't bought a fez yet... 

Anyways, you have counted my countenance with your skills. I am honored. 

Remind me to draw you in return, whenever I find my misplaced sketchbook. x}


----------



## Joe_Bassett

Sorry that today's was late

Today's drawing is....


FOXEE!!!



I used the art style of Pokémon for this one.


----------



## Foxee

My kids will love this! Nice job!


----------



## K.S. Crooks

Very cute all.


----------



## Joe_Bassett

I'm going to try and revive this thread but instead of posting a drawing every day, I'm going to post once a week and try to get back to daily posts from there.  If anyone specifically wants to be drawn just PM me with a photo to base the drawing off of.  

Thanks!
Hiro


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

Do Cran!


----------



## Joe_Bassett

You asked for Cran and that's who I drew.  I based off of his profile picture and drew him in the style of Terminator.


Hope it's good enough!


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

YUS!!!


----------



## Joe_Bassett

Who wants to be next?


----------



## Boofy

I think you should draw either Darkkin or Am_Hammy next. Both of them are lovely ladies indeed :3


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

Just remember to include Darkkin's turtle.


----------

